# Another furminator question?



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

they make a double row rake that cleans out the undercoat (about $6)... furminator does not reach the undercoat until it's cut down the top coat. Look how short the length of the grooming blades are. Eventually her coat will look more like a lab than a golden.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't use a furminator, it will cut the top coat. Puddles Everywhere is right, get a two row undercoat rake, like this one.









SAFARI Double Row Rotating Pins Undercoat Rake Dog Grooming Tool - Chewy.com


Buy Safari Double Row Rotating Pins Undercoat Rake Dog Grooming Tool at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for your advice


puddles everywhere said:


> they make a double row rake that cleans out the undercoat (about $6)... furminator does not reach the undercoat until it's cut down the top coat. Look how short the length of the grooming blades are. Eventually her coat will look more like a lab than a golden.


 Thanks for your advice, cutting the top coat is definitely not they way we want to go! We will keep using our normal brush and comb. Might give another go on the Kong Groom thinghy again.
We have plenty of free time in our hands for brushing and cuddles


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

mylissyk said:


> Don't use a furminator, it will cut the top coat. Puddles Everywhere is right, get a two row undercoat rake, like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your advice, cutting the top coat is definitely not they way we want to go! We will keep using our normal brush and comb. Might give another go on the Kong Groom thinghy again.
We have plenty of free time in our hands for brushing and cuddles


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

yes you could get her a cooling vest as well that would help. you are required to wet the vest before letting your dog wear it so that it helps keep them cool as it evaporates. 

I second getting a good rake instead of using the furminator. i would advise against shaving her underbelly as well as their coat actually protects them from the heat.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

There must be different types of Furmiators. I use one all the time and it will not cut the top coat. It just removes loose hair and works very well.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

We got our older Golden a 'water bed'. It is shaped like a oval dog bed large enough for any Golden. After we got her to try it out, which took some doing, she loved it! She goes in and lays on it when the house is hot or humid for her. At night you cannot get he off it. Water absorbs heat faster than most products. I recall way back when waterbeds first came out (Yes I am that old), people complained they were to cold to sleep on. So the manufactures added a heater to waterbeds and all were happy. So it goes to say, water beds for dogs will cool the dogs.

I tried to find where I bought it from, but I could not find it. I was a normal supplier of dog stuff...but you will have to search the internet...Good Luck


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for the tip on the “water bed” I’ll definitely search for one of these


----------

